# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] How can I write vertically in some columns on an Excel spreadshee.

## Teacher using spreadsheets

I am a teacher and take attendance on Excel spreadsheets.  I want to
vertically write 'Christmas Holiday" or other wording in some columns.  I
would imagine there is a way, perhaps using PowerPointm but I do not know it.
Also I have not been able to find it in 'help'.  Any help out there?

----------


## Cutter

Why would you ask this in the Charting NG?   :Confused:  

Try this:

Select the cell you want to write vertically in.
Click Format > Cells > Alignment tab
On the right side you'll see Orientation
Click anywhere within the vertically aligned "Text" if you want your text like that and press OK
OR adjust the angle of your text from 90 to -90 by clicking and dragging the end of the pointer or clicking the up or down arrow on the spinner control.

Hope this helps.

----------


## Debra Dalgleish

Select the cell that contains the text
Choose Format>Cells
Select the Alignment tab
In the Orientation section, click on the Vertical text,
or drag the red diamond to rotate the text
Click OK

Teacher using spreadsheets wrote:
> I am a teacher and take attendance on Excel spreadsheets.  I want to
> vertically write 'Christmas Holiday" or other wording in some columns.  I
> would imagine there is a way, perhaps using PowerPointm but I do not know it.
>  Also I have not been able to find it in 'help'.  Any help out there?


--
Debra Dalgleish
Excel FAQ, Tips & Book List
http://www.contextures.com/tiptech.html

----------

